# Platform Pedals?



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

How many of you are running platform pedals on your SS's and what are some recommended brands/models. Also, why do you use platforms?


----------



## Evel Knievel (Mar 28, 2004)

Yes to flats on both SSs. 

One that has the right grip to slip ratio. Kona Jackshat has that.

Why, because moving the axle around underfoot makes sense. Riding out of saddle axle is closer to the arch than when back in saddle pushing forwardish. 
No knee pain what so ever. 
Bunnyhop is no problem when you learned how to on flats.
Walking up steep inclines happens from time to time.


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

tried it and didn't like it.

since you can't really pull on the upstroke, it forces you to pull harder on the bars. This way, all the force goes through your back, and at least my back didn't like this.
also, I found it way harder to clear uphill obstacles on flat pedals.

on my all-mountain-type-uphillable-freeride-but-also-a-bit-enduro bike *with* gears I've been using flats for years and like them a lot.


----------



## Godless Communist (May 8, 2007)

Crank Brothers 50/50s are very sweet, but I've relegated them to my 26" BMX cruiser for the time being.


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

*Its worth a shot*

I've wanted to try platforms on my SS but haven't yet. I feel like I'd be giving up 2 key things:

1. When the trail gets the steepest that I can ride up, I suddenly discover that pulling with the upward pedal brings about a surprising amount of power. If I'm conscious about using that power, I can easily make the wheel spin loose.

2. Without rear suspension on rocky trails, the rear is getting banged around alot and I think my feet would sometimes come off the pedals unexpectedly.

I'd guess a well-skilled rider would mostly compensate for these adavantages, but for me I think they're pretty helpful. All that said, I've been keeping an eye out for a good deal on some grippy platforms. Its a pretty cheap experiment, so you might as well give it a shot.


----------



## tsacain (Sep 21, 2006)

I went from clip less to platform. I just like the way they feel more. I also ride my bike around town a lot and if im just heading to a parking lot or some place I don't always want to get my clip less shoes. If i wear regular shoes with clip less peddles then I am screwed if I just want to play around. That being said, I have clipless peddles on my xc only bike but that bike barely gets used.


----------



## Markleo (Feb 20, 2006)

I run Wellgo 1 sided SPDs. Sometimes I want to get clipped sometimes not. It works for me


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

i use mosh half step pedals, i like my shin and calf scarred.









i cant afford clipless and shoes.


----------



## pinoymtb (Jan 10, 2007)

*Odessey Triple trap*

i use them on my SS and like the grip of it:thumbsup: , but i wear shinguard coz the last time i didnt wear it, and a simple mistake, BOOM i got hurt.. and the pain! no words can explain it.:madman:


----------



## felixdale (Mar 15, 2006)

They have advantages and disadavantages - best thing is you can just hop on your bike and go ride like when you were a kid, also for larking about they are certainly better. However, for general XC use on a SS the power loss is so great compared to SPD's (for all the usual not locked in/efficiency//no up-stroke pull available etc) that the SPD's stay on my bike 99% of the time.


----------



## mafia6 (Sep 30, 2005)

i came from platforms..then changed to spds and back to platforms. both have their pros and cons. but generally i find clipless pedals are easier to climb, more efficient and easier to control when the trail gets very rough. as on platforms no matter how skilled u are clipless gives better control on rocky terrain as you dont have to concentrate on keeping your foot on the pedals.. platform gives better freedom and is easier to bail or dismount. jumping is not a problem after u learn how to do it on platforms.

i recommend using bmx platforms like the Flys, Odyssey JC pedals, Primo Super Tenderizers. Wellgo MG1s and Shimano DX are pretty lightweight.


----------



## ripley (Jan 28, 2005)

*Only platforms for me.*

I ride strictly platforms now, after many years on clipless.
Riding style probably determines what works best.
Reasons:
1. Like them better in very technical terrain. If you have good pedals and shoes and have adapted using platforms, there's no problem keeping your feet on them.
2. You can bail much faster than clipless.
3. You get good traction on the ground/rocks when bailing.
4. Much better for low-speed trialsy type moves.
5. Great if you have to do any walking.

Downside:
1. Significantly less efficient on XC-type rides.
2. Shin damage is inevitable when learning.
3. Possible foot pain (afterwards) if SS mashing on big climbs (my experience)
Your foot sort of curls over the pedal, and depends on foot position.
Been using some custom insoles that seems to have lessened the issue.

I use Specialized low-pro mag's and Five-Ten impact shoes--serious grip!

Wellgo MG-1's are cheap, light, & grippy.


----------



## Jiffycake (Sep 22, 2005)

does any brand make pedals that are clipless and can also be used as platforms? like dual purpose


----------



## Strafer (Jun 7, 2004)

Jiffycake said:


> does any brand make pedals that are clipless and can also be used as platforms? like dual purpose


Yes, Time, Crank Bros, Shimano all make clipless with large platform.
Luv my CB Mallets.


----------



## coweng (Jun 1, 2007)

*Shimano M324*


----------



## cierrecart (Jun 13, 2007)

Wellgos on my freeride bike:









and I just got these for my single speed project:


----------



## mafia6 (Sep 30, 2005)

i for one love the knurled platform of the primo super tenderizer pedals.


----------



## velopax (Jun 10, 2007)

xpedo MX-5








very nice pedal, looks great on my SS and works even better :thumbsup:


----------



## datako (Aug 27, 2004)

I use track pedals. They are very light, have a very open construction so mud doesn't build up. They also spin much more freely. I keep them that way by regular oiling.

Yes, you can pull up with them if you buy shoes that have a suitable tread (use the old fashioned ankling technique of pedalling).


----------



## datako (Aug 27, 2004)

Sorry, somehow double posted.


----------



## sealen (Apr 18, 2007)

wellgo magnesium 380 g a pair


----------



## bikeuphill9 (Apr 23, 2006)

I just switch to Welgos on my SS bike. Great for working on slow speed stuff and just fooling around town in general. That said my SPDs (maybe eggbeaters soon) will go back on when I get to the trail head.


----------



## madcap (May 26, 2007)

I put some black Haro Small Block with sealed bearings on my MonoCog today. I have some black FMF Powermoto with sealed bearings and replaceable pins waiting to go on my new Vassago SS being built next week.

I use platforms because there is not much climbing to do in south Louisiana. I get around just fine on them.

what I have are pretty basic sealed bearing pedals. If you want to go big $$$ and super strong, check into Crank Brothers 5050 XX, Syncros Mental, and Sunline V1


----------



## zipzit (Aug 3, 2005)

I've been playing with platform pedals, every since riding in a very rough area with lots of get-offs. Thought we'd try it. The Bike Nashbar Land Cruiser Sealed Bearing platform pedals are a steal at $22.50. They are much larger than I had expected from the photo, but they are still a decent pedal. Not good for grinding, as the pins are simple allen head screws installed from the top, but appear to be a good value pedal.










I have a technique question for folks who use platform pedals. When I'm on my mountain bike with clipless, I always clip in with left pedal at lower (call it 6:00) position. Before I take off, I pull my foot up and forward to the 10:00 position and go.

On my road fixed gear, I either... 
1) place foot in pedal at 6:00, hit front brake, push bike forward to lift rear wheel and then pull foot up to 10:00 position and go.
2) Roll bike so pedal is in 10:00 position, then clip in and go.

On mountain bike with platform pedal, I'm at kind of a loss. Its a pain in the neck to get the pedal in the right place before starting. No way to 'pull it up and forward" while your foot is on it.

What do you guys do?

thanks,
LB


----------



## Strafer (Jun 7, 2004)

zipzit said:


> On mountain bike with platform pedal, I'm at kind of a loss. Its a pain in the neck to get the pedal in the right place before starting. No way to 'pull it up and forward" while your foot is on it.
> 
> What do you guys do?
> 
> ...


Unless you're riding a fixie, why can't you use your left toe to "pull it up and forward"?


----------



## Sasquatchcycles (Jul 19, 2007)

Some of my favorites..

The MKS Touring, IMHO a work of art









Old Skool Suntour/WTB









OG Bada$$ Deore or XT


----------



## stevereeneo (Jul 16, 2007)

After several injuries I went from using clipless (egg beaters) to platforms so I could ride and put a foot down more easily and not fall on my recently broken bones. After riding more I missed the uphill power of the clipless - so I found some Crank Bros Mallets. They're great for several reasons:
I can just hop on my bike and pedal away without worrying about the shoes as felixdale and tsacain already pointed out.
I can clip in for long climbs (lots of those here in CO)
I can not clip in for stuff that I may want/need to put a foot down quickly.

Mallets are a bit heavy - but the new Crank Bros. Acids are lighter. The Mallets are usually on sale for around $50-$60 at the big internet shops (performance, CBO, Pricepoint, ...) with the Acids costing a bit more... I suspect they'll come down after they're not as new.

S


----------



## CabezaShok (Oct 15, 2007)

stevereeneo said:


> After several injuries I went from using clipless (egg beaters) to platforms so I could ride and put a foot down more easily and not fall on my recently broken bones. After riding more I missed the uphill power of the clipless - so I found some Crank Bros Mallets. They're great for several reasons:
> I can just hop on my bike and pedal away without worrying about the shoes as felixdale and tsacain already pointed out.
> I can clip in for long climbs (lots of those here in CO)
> I can not clip in for stuff that I may want/need to put a foot down quickly.
> ...


What kind of shoe are you using to be able to ride clipped-in AND clipped-out on the same trail ride? Are they a 'hybrid" clipless shoe? the bottoms of most clipless shoes are hard and shiny plastic/carbon fiber which seems like they must not work very well when not clipped in.(as in if you un-clipped accidentaly and were still moving the pedals on a climb)
Im using Weyless Magezium platforms.cheap and light....wish these were still available.


----------



## zipzit (Aug 3, 2005)

CabezaShok said:


> ... the bottoms of most clipless shoes are hard and shiny plastic/carbon fiber which seems like they must not work very well when not clipped in....


Yeah, I'm kinda sorta thinking the same thing. Half of my motivation for looking at platforms is for inproved traction when using my two feet. We spent a week in the Sawtooth mountains this past October, and we were in one area that required a lot of hiking. Very, very steep terrain towards a waterfall area... It was a major pain in the neck negotiating that terrain in our Sidi's. Would have been much more pleasant in a light hiking shoe.

Question: Do you guys try a little bit of an up pull with these pedals when climbing (by pointing your toes down on the crank rotation back up? (similiar to doing a bunny hop in platform pedals?) Or is that a dangerous thing without shin guards?

thanks, zip.


----------



## toyota200x (Sep 9, 2005)

ZipZit.............

I ussually push down on the pedal and preload it and then between the grip of your shoe on the pedal and the preloading it ussually pops right up. It may take some practice but it works for me.


----------



## Sasquatchcycles (Jul 19, 2007)

"preload" the pedal? How is that different from mashing?


----------



## stevereeneo (Jul 16, 2007)

I've got some cheap Shimanos (MT20) that have a regular rubber sole and the Crank Bros cleat is just barely recessed.... they don't look particularly "cool" - but then again neither do I ...  

S


----------



## madcap (May 26, 2007)

I use these FMF Powermoto pedals on my commuter MonoCog. They grip so well it feels almost as if you're clipped in...









and I use these TruVativ Holzfeller pedals for my SS offroad bike. The pins are small and extremely grippy. These guys are the true shin shredders...


----------



## Sasquatchcycles (Jul 19, 2007)

*Someone mention shin shredders?*

I give you the OG BMW Shin Burger


----------



## macleod323 (Aug 5, 2007)

I run the Specialized Lo Pro Mag 2 Platform Pedals and love em, no slip, great grip & they look great. I have always been a big fan of platform pedals since old bear traps pedals of the mid 80's.


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

fishcreek said:


> i use mosh half step pedals, i like my shin and calf scarred.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Mosh Half Step is pretty decent for the price actually. I got them for my husbands bike (I normally ride DMR V12 Mags). They are pretty good, althought my feet have come off a few times going over the jump. Just want to say if you're ever in the market for a new set be sure to check out DMR V8 or V12, because if you like the MSHBKS pedals you'll love the DMR's!


----------



## LFASS (Sep 23, 2007)

Alas, both in one.
solve your troubles.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

i am utterly bored w/ bike shoes and clipless pedals. plus i refuse to pay for them. 
low key canvas shoes and platforms and i am having a lot of fun.


----------



## Mallanaga (Jun 30, 2007)

wellgo MG-1

etnies shoes...

win


----------



## JAL67 (Aug 28, 2005)

I flip flop between Ringle Zu Zus and SPDs...does this make me a bad person?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Sasquatchcycles said:


> Some of my favorites..
> 
> Old Skool Suntour/WTB
> 
> ...


that's a superbe pro. the wtb xc pros are 2x + expensive on ebay:$99. aaaarrgh.


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

Azonic A Frames and 5-10 Impact shoes = GRIP.

Clipless for the roadbike.


R.


----------



## Eli-Ti (Sep 10, 2004)

*Platform Pedals*

The absolute best platform pedals are the old-school suntour XC Pro pedals. The newer WTB Momentum pedals can be had for $30-40. If you are looking to save weight try finding some Samson titanium or Specialized titanium spindle ones. The WTB momentum is the best value for the money currently made for straight flat pedals. If you want something wider and more aggressive use the other ones mentioned or if you are looking for a platform/clipless hybrid there are other options. I use Bruce Gordon titanium clips on my singletrack/summer bike (geared) and find they work quite well but they are pricey. I'm currently running generic platforms on my singlespeed and do not like them as much as the WTB momentums or XC Pros. One of my next upgrades will be the momentum pedals.

http://www.wtb.com/products/components/pedals/momentumpedals/


----------



## john cocktoastin (Jan 22, 2008)

You could try Dark Cycles Arachnid pedals, low profile, semi-light, look grippy as hell. 1 problem i think they are a buck-forty for the pair.


----------



## mafia6 (Sep 30, 2005)

I am using the Wellgo MG-1 with normal flat canvas shoes and they are fantastic, light and relatively cheap also.


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

I have been riding SPDs in the summer and switching to flats in the winter. I like to do long, non-technical rides so the SPDs really pay off, but on some technical stuff I sure would't mind being on flats. I currently have some Kona Wah-Wahs on the bike and I like them so much I may keep them on and try them in the summer.

In regards to a couple of things mentioned in this thread:


Pedaling in circles - while this is definitely easier with SPD, I find I can do it fairly well with a grippy platform. Think of it like Ned Overend describes it as "scraping the mud off the bottom of your shoe" when you come through the downstroke. You definitely don't get to reef up when you're mashing up a steep though. 
Shoes -- I ride 661 shoes with my clipless, and they are pretty gnarly tread-wise. I have gone through some pretty harsh terrain pushing or carrying the bike. I think there are shoes out there that are pretty versatile.


----------



## Arsbars (Apr 15, 2004)

I happened to post on a blog about this whole argument. Unfortunately it seemed many folks were die hards and not open to ideas that in certain circumstances. It turned into 24 comments going back and forth. http://bluecollarmtb.com/2008/01/14/regression-pedals/

I think there is a place for them. I use them when I feel uncertain or just tooling around.


----------

